# Colors in LR 4.1 are "odd"



## Fotografo Steel (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi folks,

after a few (more or less helpfull) comments from my side: here's my first question.

I finally managed to set up my new Windows 7 machine and installed LR 4.1. After converting my 2.7 catalog I'm wondering that LR 4.1 displays the colors differently from the rest OS. Probably it has something to do with the new soft proofing feature in LR?

To demonstrate what I'm talking about, here two screenshots of a picture - one on my old XP machine in LR 2.7 and one from the new LR 4.1.

LR 2.7:



LR 4.1


(BTW: it seems to be an LR issue, for viewing the exported picture in FastStone looks fine.)

Any ideas?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 21, 2012)

Klaus, Each monitor needs to be calibrated to some reference so the the color 'red' in the data is a true 'red' etc.  The best method is to use a color calibration tool like one from Spyder, i1Pro or A Pantone Huey.  Without such a tool about the best you can do is set the color profile to sRGB following these instructions.

LR is a color aware application and uses and applies color profiles.  FastStone is not and the same holds to true for many Internet browsers.  This is whay you are seeing the color differences.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 21, 2012)

Cletus is correct. Look at the "grey" area in your 4.1 histogram. It has a pronounced colour cast. That is a sure indication that your screen is mis-calibrated. Setting your colour profile to sRGB will help, but to have truly accurate colour, you'll need to use a hardware calibrator.

Hal


----------



## Fotografo Steel (Jul 21, 2012)

Got it - Windows 7 added a color profile for my screen itself.
Photoshop gave me the hint (just installed that) that this profile might by faulty. Deactivating the profile in Windows did the trick.


----------

